# Quest to identify the Mystery Tobacco - Foggy Boggy



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I've spoken about this in other posts, and I've finally decided to do something about it. A local B&M has a tobacco that they call "Foggy Boggy" available in bulk. They purchase this tobacco, and Foggy Boggy is just the name that they have applied to it. A person who worked there once told me he thought it was a MacBaren's product. I am out to discover the blend.

The blend does smell earthy, like a hand full of forest floor. There is (I believe) a little Oriental in there, with some Cavendish and Burley. It is just a little sweet, a very mild aromatic.

I would like to enlist the help of Puff Experts to determine the identity of this excellent blend. I have purchased 8 oz of this stuff, and propose to split it evenly amongst the first 8 or so folks to PM their intest and addresses. In return I ask that you comment here your thoughts on the blend (am I right? Is it Oriental, Cavendish and Burley?) and a guess as to what blend it might be.

Thanks in advance for your help!

RD


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I am not terribly efficient in naming the contents of blends, but I'm interested in seeing where this goes. I find it odd that the employee wouldn't know exactly what it is, as the real identity would be listed on the bag from which they filled the display jar.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> I am not terribly efficient in naming the contents of blends, but I'm interested in seeing where this goes. I find it odd that the employee wouldn't know exactly what it is, as the real identity would be listed on the bag from which they filled the display jar.


The employee probably could have looked it up. However, he was concerned that I might purchase this tobacco via other distributors, and therefore was disinclined to help when I asked. I cannot say that his concerns were entirely unwarranted, however in general I like to support the local B&Ms. The reason that I asked in this case was because the store was under new management and I was concerned with its longevity. Hating to lose access to this fine tobacco, I wanted to know how to get ahold of more tobacco should the busines fail. They had a rough few months in the beginning, but it has actually turned into a nice little tobacco shop, and I think fairly well received by the community. Their pipe selection isn't great, but they have a pretty impressive selection of quality tobaccos. Some of the employees have even created their own blends that they are marketing.

That being said, I've been on this quest for a while now, and I'm interested to see its conclusion. It has become one of my favorite tobaccos, and I'd like call it by name when I'm discussing with other pipe smokers.

RD


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Also I would suggest a pic would be helpful to us that are just nosy and want to see what the fuss is all about. I wouldnt be able to help you on this one since the type is not my style as you described however I cant wait to find out what it is. Goodluck!!!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Firedawg said:


> Also I would suggest a pic would be helpful to us that are just nosy and want to see what the fuss is all about. I wouldnt be able to help you on this one since the type is not my style as you described however I cant wait to find out what it is. Goodluck!!!


A picture! Good idea! To try to make a comparison...if you can imagine My Mixture 965, only smoother and richer. Hrm...no Oriental in that....









RD


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> A person who worked there once told me he thought it was a Mac Baren's product.


Not that I can tell from their website pictures.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Mac Baren Bulk 7 Seas Regular Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

Maybe?

I have very little experience with MacB or tobaccos like the one you described, but the picture and description seem to fit.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The 7 Seas Royal looks even more like it. Nice find, Jordan! Mac Baren Bulk 7 Seas Royal Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow! Thanks guys! Somehow it had never occured to me to compare the visual to online bulk photos! 
:banghead:

I just ordered the 7 Seas Regular and the 7 Seas Royal...and enough other tobaccos to get me free shipping. So we'll see.

That being said, I'm still sending out the samples, and there are still a few spots open for anyone who would like to try this stuff.

RD


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I hate bursting bubbles, but that's the same picture for two different blends.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I hate bursting bubbles, but that's the same picture for two different blends.


I assume Jim was going off the description, not the picture. I read both and am of the opinion that the regular sounds more likely, but since both descriptions are very similar (and I can only imagine that the tobaccos are alike as well) I'm really not sure if one is more correct than the other. And, truthfully, there is a good possibility we might both be mistaken


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, I thought I was looking at two different pictures. Yet another indication that I did not miss my calling in photo reconnaissance.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

My work is done here. :drum: ipe:


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

Boy I would like to try but not sure how much help I could truly Be...


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

abe said:


> Boy I would like to try but not sure how much help I could truly Be...


Oh meh...pm me your address. I'll send you some, you can smoke it...and then keep your eyes peeled for it as you try out different tobaccos.

RD


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

RupturedDuck said:


> Oh meh...pm me your address. I'll send you some, you can smoke it...and then keep your eyes peeled for it as you try out different tobaccos.
> 
> RD


Done and done


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright! Samples went out today. I appreciate the offer's to help. If you can't identify it, I hope that you at least enjoy the sample!

RD


----------



## gg_godd (Nov 3, 2011)

based on your description I cant see any way that it could be seven seas, seven seas smells and tastes like chocolate in every way, and it is very sweet.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

gg_godd said:


> based on your description I cant see any way that it could be seven seas, seven seas smells and tastes like chocolate in every way, and it is very sweet.


Well that is too bad. "Foggy Boggy" really isn't that sweet...maybe as sweet as say, Darth Waffle. And there is no chocolate.

RD


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

So, I decided to come home for lunch today and what did I find in my mailbox? A very generous sample of pipe tobacco from RD! 

I will investigate this baccy scrupulously and post what I find. :spy:

Thanks RD!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> So, I decided to come home for lunch today and what did I find in my mailbox? A very generous sample of pipe tobacco from RD!
> 
> I will investigate this baccy scrupulously and post what I find. :spy:
> 
> Thanks RD!!!


Me too! :shock: I'll check it out Gabriel, and thanks! Smells pretty decent and somehow familiar. :spy:


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

I also checked my mailbox today and found a generous sample of some delicious smelling tobacco,looking forward to sampling it tonight, kind of smells too me like a blend my b&m has that is called oriental silk but not exactly the same. Thanks again Ruptured Duck! I will be posting with my ever humble opinions :bounce:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad you got them guys! I would definitely say that it is an aromatic...but describing it as such doesn't quite do it justice I don't think. You would have gotten the samples sooner, but they came back due to insufficient postage. :noidea:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm beginning to suspect Altadis, the Sutliffe bulks.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm beginning to suspect Altadis, one of the Sutliff Private Stock bulks. Sutliff Private Stock Bulk Tobacco by Altadis USA.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I'm beginning to suspect Altadis, the Sutliffe bulks.


Oic! There seems to be quite of few of those...perhaps Academy?

"Plato's academy was devoted to analyzing what could be known by the senses. The old philosopher surely would have been intrigued by the appearance, aroma, taste and feel of this pleasing aromatic spiked with Spicy Latakia. Sure to appeal to both Aromatic and English smokers."

RD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I seem to have double posted there!  Oh well...

The MacBaren offerings are usually drier, aren't they? Or less "oily" might be a better comparative. I have several Sutliff Private Stocks, courtesy of Sather, and though I haven't tried them all, it's quite similar in texture to my Metropolitain. Not the same at all, but I'm betting it has tobaccos in common with what you sent me. The appearance is similar as well. I have Bacchanalia and Charlemagne unopened, so I don't know about those yet -- I might have to open them! :lol: -- and it's not Barbados Plantation or Golden Age.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

The only Sutliffe that I've had is the Alexander Bridge, and I can tell you it isn't that.

I use the iPad application "Pipe Tool." I have a few things I wish it did...first off it would be nice if somewhere you could post a link to your cellar. But the other is that I wish it kept track of what you smoked. As it is, when you "Finish" an open jar..pfst! It just disappears from your cellar like it was never there...practical, but apparently not made for someone as nostalgic as I am. The reason I bring this up here is because it took me a while to locate the blend of Sutliffe I had tried. 

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

As far as the MacBaren's being more "oily," I'm not sure. The non-aromatic's that I've tried certainly are. It has been a while since I've opened anything else by them. I do have a tin of...wait a second! I'm expecting a tobacco shipment (not yet arrived). Anyway, when it gets here, there should be a tin each of Seven Seas Regular and Seven Seas Royal. I'll see how they compare on the "Oily" scale.

RD


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, I've gone through three bowls of "Foggy Boggy". I've definitely never had this blend before so I'm down to guessing. At this point I think I'm going to order a tin of the Sutliff Private Stock Academy because that tin description is SPOT ON. Maybe I can confirm when I get the tin.

As far as liking the tobacco...I LOVED IT! Very interesting and I got great comments on room note from everyone. It definitely has some latakia in there but it's very mild. 

RD: What is the name of the B&M you got this from? I would like to order more. It's tasty stuff!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> As far as the MacBaren's being more "oily," I'm not sure..
> 
> RD


I was saying that MacBarens were less oily, not more oily. Anyhow, it's not bad at all! Thanks! I'll keep working on it. If Academy doesn't fill the bill I'll start opening cans. :smile:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

JuanOrez said:


> Ok, I've gone through three bowls of "Foggy Boggy". I've definitely never had this blend before so I'm down to guessing. At this point I think I'm going to order a tin of the Sutliff Private Stock Academy because that tin description is SPOT ON. Maybe I can confirm when I get the tin.
> 
> As far as liking the tobacco...I LOVED IT! Very interesting and I got great comments on room note from everyone. It definitely has some latakia in there but it's very mild.
> 
> RD: What is the name of the B&M you got this from? I would like to order more. It's tasty stuff!


I'm glad you liked it Jon. Now you know why I've started this quest! The name of the shop is Jeanie's Smoke Shop in Salt Lake City.

Thanks for your help!

RD


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I received my sample, and thus went straight to analyzing it.

As the others have stated, there is clearly Latkia in the blend.

I have made notice of a flavor, somewhat coconutish, however, it was very light. That's what is befuddling me, this seems to be an almost English blend, but there is the aromatic and flavor present. At times the smoke even seemed laced with caramel, or browning sugar, which leads me to suspect sweetened black cavendish.

Any similar experience?

BTW, found this, and it's a bulk variety: C&D 029: Craig Stark's Blend


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I received my sample, and thus went straight to analyzing it.
> 
> As the others have stated, there is clearly Latkia in the blend.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about Craig Stark's blend. From the tin description, it seems like something to try. But from the reviews, it doesn't sound anything like "Foggy Boggy." Academy sounds just about right, but Tobaccoreviews doesn't have any reviews for it. Jon, when you get your tin, you might want to post your thoughts on Academy there. I had checked the two local B&Ms for Academy, but neither one had any (the first store said they had no Sutliff at all. I had to direct the woman (over the phone) to the location that they keep their Sutliff tins).

I would agree there is some black cavendish in the blend. If I pull my head out of the bag, and just waft it in front of me, there is a hint of cocoa butter...like tanning oil or something. Perhaps that is the same flavor as the coconut that you detected Russ.

RD


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think I am crazy enough to call C&D and ask if they have an account with the shop.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Based on the discussion only, I think Foggy Boggy might be C&D Epiphany.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

DanR said:


> Based on the discussion only, I think Foggy Boggy might be C&D Epiphany.


Well Dan, I received the Epiphany that you sent. Thank you very much. It is a delicious tobacco! You are right, it is a little lighter than Foggy Boggy. FB has a bit of Black Cavendish in it that seems to be absent from the Epiphany. But otherwise, I think they are very very close.

I'll send you a sample of the Foggy Boggy for you to play with. Say, when are you getting back from Spain?

RD


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> Well Dan, I received the Epiphany that you sent. Thank you very much. It is a delicious tobacco! You are right, it is a little lighter than Foggy Boggy. FB has a bit of Black Cavendish in it that seems to be absent from the Epiphany. But otherwise, I think they are very very close.
> 
> I'll send you a sample of the Foggy Boggy for you to play with. Say, when are you getting back from Spain?
> 
> RD


Well, it was worth a shot. I guess the quest continues...

If all goes well, I'll be home from Spain on Sunday!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been following this off and on, and I apologize if this has been suggested before, but you said it might be a Mac Baren tobacco. Could it be the Mixture Scottish Blend? The description of it is as follows "A mild and lightly aromatic Scottish Blend, manufactured from ready rubbed, matured Virginia tobaccos and golden brown Burley grades, Cavendish and loose, ripe Virginia. Mixture is one of the most popular pipe tobaccos in the world". this seems to match up with a lot of the things you already knew about it.

Link

Mac Baren Mixture: Scottish Blend 16oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

They also sell it in bulk, and it is number 10 on their list of top ten bulk tobaccos.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick S. said:


> I have been following this off and on, and I apologize if this has been suggested before, but you said it might be a Mac Baren tobacco. Could it be the Mixture Scottish Blend? The description of it is as follows "A mild and lightly aromatic Scottish Blend, manufactured from ready rubbed, matured Virginia tobaccos and golden brown Burley grades, Cavendish and loose, ripe Virginia. Mixture is one of the most popular pipe tobaccos in the world". this seems to match up with a lot of the things you already knew about it.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion Nick. I actually have a tin of Scottish Blend to try because I had the same thought. I haven't popped it yet...right now I have too many other tins opened. However, I believe that there is Latakia in Foggy Boggy, which isn't mentioned in the description of Scottish Blend.

RD


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmm, ok well maybe Solent Mixture then? It doesn't mention any Burleys, but it could be another possibility...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> However, I believe that there is Latakia in Foggy Boggy, which isn't mentioned in the description of Scottish Blend.
> 
> RD


I'm still not convinced that there's any Latakia in the Foggy Boggy. I haven't smoked any Latakia in days and, after reading this just now, sniffed some Frog Morton and English Luxury that were just sitting here. They have Latakia, but try as I might I could smell no Latakia in the Foggy Boggy. I'm not saying it isn't there, just that I can't smell it and my sniffer is iffy at best.:dunno:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'm still not convinced that there's any Latakia in the Foggy Boggy. I haven't smoked any Latakia in days and, after reading this just now, sniffed some Frog Morton and English Luxury that were just sitting here. They have Latakia, but try as I might I could smell no Latakia in the Foggy Boggy. I'm not saying it isn't there, just that I can't smell it and my sniffer is iffy at best.:dunno:


Interesting, that seems like the case with Red Rapparee, a lot of people review it as having latakia in it but I personally dont think any is in there yet there still is a "smokey" smell/quality to it. I am not saying that Foggy Boggy and Red Rapp are the same thing, just that it isnt the first time there has been a question as to it there is latakia in the blend.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Now all this talk of sutliffe tobaccos is making me wonder if any of the ones at my local b&m are any good. I've always heard such mixed reviews that I've never wanted to pick up a tin and have it be a lemon. Now I'm getting curious...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I recieved a huge sample of Foggy Boggy today (thank you Gabriel!), and now I understand what all the fuss is about!

This tobacco has a magnificent aroma, much different than the Epiphany that I suggested earlier. My first impression when opening the baggie was, "I think I've had this tobacco before", and I immediately starting tearing through my open containers. Alas, I was not successful in finding anything close. 

Smoking this, I don't really get Latakia. If its in there, it must just be a sprinkle. Mostly, I get sweetness from the cavendish and an earthy, slightly nutty flavor that I think is probably burley. It's got some sort of aromatic casing or topping, but I have no idea what it is - it's a very light, sweet flavor. I don't think it's vanilla, but I keep wanting to suggest that. It couldn't be caramel, could it?

Whatever this is, it's really good. I certainly understand your wanting to find the real recipe. 

Someone identify this tobacco so I can buy a pound or two! :biggrin:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Good lord! That got there quickly! I sent it out on Friday! I'm glad you like it Dan.



DanR said:


> Smoking this, I don't really get Latakia. If its in there, it must just be a sprinkle. Mostly, I get sweetness from the cavendish and an earthy, slightly nutty flavor that I think is probably burley. It's got some sort of aromatic casing or topping, but I have no idea what it is - it's a very light, sweet flavor. I don't think it's vanilla, but I keep wanting to suggest that. It couldn't be caramel, could it?


Ok, I'll defer to you and Jim when you say there is no Latakia. Earthy is a term that is hard to keep from thinking while inhaling a palm of this stuff. It kind of reminds me of what a forest floor in the northeast (where I grew up and spent time sleeping on forest floors) might smell like on a damp morning. I was thinking there was a little campfire, which I was attributing to the Latakia, but it might just be mind imprints being triggered by the damp forest floor scents. I don't detect any as I'm smelling it while typing this.

I swear I'm going to have to bribe the new guy they hired to find out what it is.

RD


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> I swear I'm going to have to bribe the new guy they hired to find out what it is.


I'll happily contribute to the bribe payment! :lol:

Thanks again for the sample. It's kinda fun trying to figure it out. I spent a few minutes this evening browsing tobaccoreviews to see if anything struck a chord.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

If someone would be willing to send me a bowl or two of this I would love to join the hunt! I have been following this thread from the beginning and now am very intrigued.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RD, what about this one?

Mac Baren - Black Ambrosia

Take a look at the wallpaper download available on the right side of the page. I've been looking at them all, and Black Ambrosia seems like the only MacBaren tobacco that is dark enough to be your Foggy Boggy. I'm still not sure though...


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

DanR said:


> RD, what about this one?
> 
> Mac Baren - Black Ambrosia
> 
> Take a look at the wallpaper download available on the right side of the page. I've been looking at them all, and Black Ambrosia seems like the only MacBaren tobacco that is dark enough to be your Foggy Boggy. I'm still not sure though...


Hrm, absolutely no Burly in Black Ambrosia...just Virginias. That doesn't sound right....

RD


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Aquinas said:


> If someone would be willing to send me a bowl or two of this I would love to join the hunt! I have been following this thread from the beginning and now am very intrigued.


Thanks Tom! I'll send you a sample (I have your address on file). I might not get a chance to send it out until later this week...so look for it in your mailbox early next week.

RD


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

i wouldn't know for sure without tasteing it but the description sounds right and the appearance looks right. My guess is it's McClelland Bulk: 2050 Oriental Cavendish


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

RupturedDuck said:


> Hrm, absolutely no Burly in Black Ambrosia...just Virginias. That doesn't sound right....
> 
> RD


I saw that too, but I also went to smokingpipes and Pipesandcigars websites to look at their descriptions, and they both claim it has burley. I am not claiming that they know better than MacBaren, just wondering why they have that in their description? Mistake?? Did it have Burley once upon a time?? It's all very curious to me. I may have to buy tin...


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you Gabriel. No hurry.

Does the shop carry tins as well? If so what brands are they?


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

DanR said:


> I saw that too, but I also went to smokingpipes and Pipesandcigars websites to look at their descriptions, and they both claim it has burley. I am not claiming that they know better than MacBaren, just wondering why they have that in their description? Mistake?? Did it have Burley once upon a time?? It's all very curious to me. I may have to buy tin...


That is very curious! Ok, it goes on the list to try!

Carl, if you would like a sample to try against the 2050, please PM me your address. I appreciate all of the help I can get!

RD


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Gabriel- I got the Foggy Boggy sample. Thank you. 

I will give it a go tomorrow. I have been searching tobaccoreviews.com based off of the look and smell of it. I will let you know what i think, after I have a couple bowls of it.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I have now had 2 full bowls of this. I smoked the first one right out of the baggy, and the second one after drying over night.

This is a very enjoyable blend! I now see why Gabriel is on the quest to figure this out. The first bowl I mostly tasted the cavendish. I also tasted a nutty flavor that I thought was burley. It might have just been good cavendish though. The second bowl had way more of a Perfumey oriental taste to it. Very enjoyable and smooth out the nose. I enjoyed it a lot more after drying.

My first gut reaction was that it might be Mcclelland.

I think Mcclelland 2050 would definitely be worth investigating. I would not be Suprised if that's what it is!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Gabe - I wonder....if you went to your B&M and requested a LARGE quantity, would they give it to you sealed in the original container? Maybe if you asked? "hey, I really like this stuff and want to stock up. What does this come in when you guys buy it? Two pound tubs? Save a whole sealed tub for me on the next shipment! I'd like it to still be sealed so I know it's fresh" or some other such excuse :lol: The original container should theoretically have the name of the original blend on it, right? Or at least a bar code or some other kind of clue.

Just a thought. Then again, if it ships in a 10 pound bucket, that might be more than you want to deal with :mrgreen: but I'd venture to guess one or two pounds. Of course, they might try to nip that in the bud and repackage it before you pick it up...or you might get lucky.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

All the hype on this stuff really makes me want to find out what it is. Maybe complain that the stuff in their jars out front is too dry but say that you want some and request they just get you some from the main bag in the back? Maybe ask if you can feel the moisture level of that too to make sure it's appropriate for your tastes? That might force them to bring the bag out. Either that or they'll go back and bring out a bowl filled with it. They don't have too many options at that point.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Just a thought. Then again, if it ships in a 10 pound bucket, that might be more than you want to deal with :mrgreen: but I'd venture to guess one or two pounds. Of course, they might try to nip that in the bud and repackage it before you pick it up...or you might get lucky.


I say we take up a collection here, say $5 a man, then have you try to bribe him, Gabriel.


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I say we take up a collection here, say $5 a man, then have you try to bribe him, Gabriel.


This could work....or we go together on that tub lol, I am definetly Loving the tobacco and hoping we can figure out what it is so I can buy more, I have smoked alil here and there and am coming up on a blank


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of the suggestions guys! I like the idea of getting it in bulk...who wouldn't want a wheelbarow of that stuff laying around? If anyone has some McClelland 2050 and/or MacBaren's Black Ambrosia lying around and would like to do a comparison for me, I'd be happy to send you a sample of Foggy Boggy to compare against.

The store has a lot of Peter Stokkebye and MacBaren bulk tobaccos labeled per their Factory Labels. On the shelves there is a fine selection of Sam Gawith, Cornell & Diehl, McClelland, Rattray's, MacBaren, even CAO. For those who know about which distributers may carry which tobaccos, I don't know if that helps at all.

It is nice to have a local selection like that! Their prices aren't terrible considering Utah's 86% tax. Athough, yesterday I was shopping for Jacknife Plug getting ready for June. They didn't have a 2oz tin, but they did have an 8oz tin that they wanted $80 for. Ayeyiyi! I picked up a 100g tin of MacBaren's new flake instead (and two estate pipes...Arley Curtz pipes that he made, then smoked, then cleaned, then sold).

At any rate, I've been casing the joint...making small talk. I'm just about ready to make a polite inquiry again. Maybe starting with "so, what size bag does this stuff ship in?" to kind open the conversation.

RD


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I stopped by a local B&M today and they had a tin of MacBaren Black Ambrosia. I snagged it up, even though it was 3x the online price. I smoked a bowl in the car on the way home and I was convinced this was it. Alas, when I got home and compared the two, the real foggy boggy is a bit earthier and rich, while this seems sweeter - like sweetness you'd get from a raisin. It's close, but no Foggy Boggy...

I would however recommend this blend. It's pretty darn good!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Dan! One more check on the Mac Baren list. 

Glad it wasn't an entire waste...the tobacco was still good!

RD


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Gabriel,
The Foggy Boggy came to mind this morning. Have you had any more luck on this topic? I'm still curious what it is. I really enjoyed the "foggy Boggy".


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

This looks interesting. I wasn't even around here when the topic was last discussed but reading through it's got me wondering. Unfortunately I have no blends like this to compare but finding out which one it ended up being would be cool since everyone seemed to like it.


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

since dan r did the black ambrosia comparison I won't be able to help you there. The pic looks like my jar of mac b. mature va. Smells like a forest floor with a little smokey note to it.

Very curious to find out what this is


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

zx7rider said:


> since dan r did the black ambrosia comparison I won't be able to help you there. The pic looks like my jar of mac b. mature va. Smells like a forest floor with a little smokey note to it.
> 
> Very curious to find out what this is


I've got some Mature Virginia, it isn't that. I'm still keeping track of what it isn't, but haven't gotten much closer to discovering its identity. I've been out of town a lot, so haven't made it in the store to prod the propietor in a while. This is probably a good thing as I picked up a ton of tobacco when P&C had their across the board sale, and then couldn't help but finally pick up a Nording Signature when the Nording pipes went on 15% off sale last week...of course rounded that purchase out to make sure I hit free shipping...I'm swimming in tobacco, which is also distracting me from the Quest to identify the Mystery Tobacco - Foggy Boggy.

I'm in town this week, and out of Foggy Boggy. It is about time I stopped by Jeanies and prodded some more....

RD


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just took another whiff from the jar. I think it's gotta be an Altadis/Sutliffe something or other, doesn't it? :dunno: There's something in it that might also be in Metropolitan, just not as much of it -- I think. Have you run this through the our cybernetic tobacco identifier, Mikejrtx?


----------

